# Al's Amphibian Picture Quiz TWO



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Thought i'd do another Amphibian picture quiz as everyone seemed to have fun with the last one. Have made this one slightly more tricky, with some well known species but also a couple more difficult inclusions so hopefully it won't be completed in four minutes flat like the last time!

Good luck
Al

Number 1 










Number 2










Number 3










Number 4










Number 5










Number 6


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

is number 4 dead?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

1) Tigger's love child with Kermit
2) Bumble bee toad
3) Siren thingy
4) Mouldy dead dart frog
5) Egyptian toad
6) Wild form Axolotl


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

number 3 - olm

number 5 - European spadefoot


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

infact ..... number 5 looks more like a midwife toad just from that pic it looks like a spadefoot.:2thumb:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

number 1 looks like some sort of waxy frog or possibly an orange legged monkey frog


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a wish list except N0.4 :flrt:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

colinm said:


> Looks like a wish list except N0.4 :flrt:


really ?an olm / siren ?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

1 phyllomedusa tomopterna (tiger legged monkey treefrog)
2 pseudophryne corrobates (southern corrabates)
3 proteus/olm
4 mantella madagascariousi (harlequin mantella)
5 some form of spadefoot ?
6 havent got a clue :whistling2:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

are number 6 young eastern tiger salamanders?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex you are a cruel and wicked man:whistling2:.....and you know damn well i haven't a hope on this :lol2:...and i am already in way over my head:gasp:.....and i already have so so much to learn,but you also know i want to learn everything eventhough my tiny brain will never get there,so if i can manage to spell just the first,in that latin stuff, for me that will be one hell of an achievement,and i might just send you those curtains that i know you want so so so much,but the thing is well they are keeping us warm at the mo so i suppose maybe in the summer eh?.....ha but given the chance,aha GIVE me the chance an i'll breed em, so here goes numero uno.....Phyllomedusa hypochondralis (just for you kiddo) oh and I am a charlaton and a fraud but for me and the time it took to spell that i deserve........well nothing really just a slap:bash: and seriously Hey mate thanks for trying to enlighten me,one day me old mate one day...oh and your right so much fun thanks kiddo,we'll let Andrew and Richie sort the rest though........ as after writing this i can nolonger remember the order,well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it,he he...although......


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Alex you are a cruel and wicked man:whistling2:.....and you know damn well i haven't a hope on this :lol2:...and i am already in way over my head:gasp:.....and i already have so so much to learn,but you also know i want to learn everything eventhough my tiny brain will never get there,so if i can manage to spell just the first,in that latin stuff, for me that will be one hell of an achievement,and i might just send you those curtains that i know you want so so so much,but the thing is well they are keeping us warm at the mo so i suppose maybe in the summer eh?.....ha but given the chance,aha GIVE me the chance an i'll breed em, so here goes numero uno.....Phyllomedusa hypochondralis (just for you kiddo) oh and I am a charlaton and a fraud but for me and the time it took to spell that i deserve........well nothing really just a slap:bash: and seriously Hey mate thanks for trying to enlighten me,one day me old mate one day...oh and your right so much fun thanks kiddo,we'll let Andrew and Richie sort the rest though........ as after writing this i can nolonger remember the order,well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it,he he...although......


close Stu only p.hypochondrialis dont have stripes all the way up there front legs and also dont have the little pointy bit on the back legs, but on the right track buddy :2thumb:
do like my scientific term there little pointy bit, see 40 years of keeping amphibians and i still havent got a clue :lol2:


----------



## morenica (Oct 30, 2010)

i think no 6 are ambystoma maculatum larvae


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> close Stu only p.hypochondrialis dont have stripes all the way up there front legs and also dont have the little pointy bit on the back legs, but on the right track buddy :2thumb:
> do like my scientific term there little pointy bit, see 40 years of keeping amphibians and i still havent got a clue :lol2:


 Aww shucks,thankyou kiddo,i was just stoked that i nearly spelled it right, it took me ages ha ha, and yep little pointy bits,thats a Welsh scientific term i reckon,I think my grandads side of my family is from across the border (Griffiths) and guess what, i understand what your saying:lol2:, trouble is eventhough they tried to teach me latin at school i will never be able to associate a wren with a cavedweller, ruddy trogs :lol2: But seriously i think the more one knows about anything mate the more you realise how much you don't know,it doesn't matter what it is...frogs ducks drums making stuff nature anything we will all be learning till we pop our clogs,and when we have learnt it all we know nothing,its a conundrum. Mate back to the thread ...is the madagascan a casualty of chytrid? PLEASE tell me i am wrong and its just playing dead.(i thought it might be a dart:blush: looked like Adelphobates castaneoticus,and that took 4 attempts to spell,and i am reading that, funny i have never seen that casta word like that always missed a bit in the middle)


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Aww shucks,thankyou kiddo,i was just stoked that i nearly spelled it right, it took me ages ha ha, and yep little pointy bits,thats a Welsh scientific term i reckon,I think my grandads side of my family is from across the border (Griffiths) and guess what, i understand what your saying:lol2:, trouble is eventhough they tried to teach me latin at school i will never be able to associate a wren with a cavedweller, ruddy trogs :lol2: But seriously i think the more one knows about anything mate the more you realise how much you don't know,it doesn't matter what it is...frogs ducks drums making stuff nature anything we will all be learning till we pop our clogs,and when we have learnt it all we know nothing,its a conundrum. Mate back to the thread ...is the madagascan a casualty of chytrid? PLEASE tell me i am wrong and its just playing dead.(i thought it might be a dart:blush: looked like Adelphobates castaneoticus,and that took 4 attempts to spell,and i am reading that, funny i have never seen that casta word like that always missed a bit in the middle)


Dont worry Stu im useless with latin names always have been and to be honest only really started using them properly since ive been coming on here. :blush: and your right we will never stop learning but it is made so much easier today with the internet and stuff, amazing how many people become experts overnight now :whistling2:
as for the mantella im thinking its just playing dead just showing off its pretty belly to put you off
oh by the way did i tell you ive got a.castaneocticus :mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> is number 4 dead?


No, but it would like you to think it is Emma


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> 1) Tigger's love child with Kermit
> 2) Bumble bee toad
> 3) Siren thingy
> 4) Mouldy dead dart frog
> ...


Not one right i'm afraid Jake, good effort on _most_ though mate.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

liam3012 said:


> number 3 - olm
> 
> number 5 - European spadefoot


One might be right Liam


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Looks like a wish list except N0.4 :flrt:


 
How can you say that Colin, that is a superb if not a little taxonomically confusing species  - Everyone should want them! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> 1 phyllomedusa tomopterna (tiger legged monkey treefrog)
> 2 pseudophryne corrobates (southern corrabates)
> 3 proteus/olm
> 4 mantella madagascariousi (harlequin mantella)
> ...


You _may_ be right with up to 3 of those mate :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

marcuswinner1 said:


> are number 6 young eastern tiger salamanders?


A very good effort Marcus, but no cigar unfortunately mate


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

morenica said:


> i think no 6 are ambystoma maculatum larvae


Nope, 'fraid not Ben!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Anderson`s Salamanders?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Aww shucks,thankyou kiddo,i was just stoked that i nearly spelled it right, it took me ages ha ha, and yep little pointy bits,thats a Welsh scientific term i reckon,I think my grandads side of my family is from across the border (Griffiths) and guess what, i understand what your saying:lol2:, trouble is eventhough they tried to teach me latin at school i will never be able to associate a wren with a cavedweller, ruddy trogs :lol2: But seriously i think the more one knows about anything mate the more you realise how much you don't know,it doesn't matter what it is...frogs ducks drums making stuff nature anything we will all be learning till we pop our clogs,and when we have learnt it all we know nothing,its a conundrum. Mate back to the thread ...is the madagascan a casualty of chytrid? PLEASE tell me i am wrong and its just playing dead.(i thought it might be a dart:blush: looked like Adelphobates castaneoticus,and that took 4 attempts to spell,and i am reading that, funny i have never seen that casta word like that always missed a bit in the middle)


Don't worry Stuie me old mucker, it's not a victim of chytrid - it's just on it's back showing it's ventral view, tis very much alive mate


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Anderson`s Salamanders?


'Fraid not Colin, but very easy to see why you've suggested this!. I would say about half of these have been positively identified so far mate, Al


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> You _may_ be right with up to 3 of those mate :2thumb:


hope your not taking points off because i spelt madagascariensis wrong, you know im thick :blush:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> hope your not taking points off because i spelt madagascariensis wrong, you know im thick :blush:


 
Ahaha! No mate, just you will kick yourself when you realise why! - First cryptic clue leads to an identification clue - These lack the 'Lucky when hung up the right way' 



(Btw, Is it you that's reserved the madagascariensis from Dartfrog me old mucker?!)


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well N0.5 is a Midwife Toad and the clue is on the hand.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Ahaha! No mate, just you will kick yourself when you realise why! - First cryptic clue leads to an identification clue - These lack the 'Lucky when hung up the right way'
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw, Is it you that's reserved the madagascariensis from Dartfrog me old mucker?!)



:bash: youve lost me Al, no i didnt reserve the mantella from dartfrog, would love some but will wait untill i go to germany next year


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Ahaha! No mate, just you will kick yourself when you realise why! - First cryptic clue leads to an identification clue - These lack the 'Lucky when hung up the right way'
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw, Is it you that's reserved the madagascariensis from Dartfrog me old mucker?!)


They lack the Horseshoe. Something to do with horseshoe????


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Richie,going a bit off subject,you dont see too many in Germany,aurantica and viridis usually.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Well N0.5 is a Midwife Toad and the clue is on the hand.


I know people go by the number of tubercles, but i think you can tell by looking which Alytes these are - they just look different if you know what i mean


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> :bash: youve lost me Al, no i didnt reserve the mantella from dartfrog, would love some but will wait untill i go to germany next year


Might travel over with you if you fancy it mate?! Split costs and all that? What do you reckon?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They lack the Horseshoe. Something to do with horseshoe????


You'd be bang on there mate


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Mantella baroni?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Richie,going a bit off subject,you dont see too many in Germany,aurantica and viridis usually.


I keep aurantiaca Colin, one of my favourite species in my collection, people go on about darts (and of course i love mine), but Mantella's - _the _underated frog genus in my opinion, anyone else think this also?. I'm after some viridis myself, hopefully Hamm next year (Richie :whistling2


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Mantella baroni?


Got it in one Colin!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Alex can you please explain your clue as I am bewildered :2thumb:
People dont seem to keep them as they do Dartfogs.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ok, so far - the results...

1. Phyllomedusa tomopterna (Richie)

2. Pseudophryne corroboree (Richie)

3. Proteus anguinus (Liam)

4. Mantella baroni (Colin)

5. ? Should be straight forward now...

6. Everyones been relatively close...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

orr tricky one can see why i said madagasciensis this is one


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Alytes cisternasii[typo?] ?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

colinm said:


> Richie,going a bit off subject,you dont see too many in Germany,aurantica and viridis usually.


 Yer i know Colin proberbly have to preorder some before i go, if i can find any


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Alex can you please explain your clue as I am bewildered :2thumb:
> People dont seem to keep them as they do Dartfogs.


Taxonomically, as i'm sure you know, Mantella's have been revised and revised and revised. One species that was in fact lumped in with another species years ago was properly seperated not so long ago, the 2 species being Mantella madagascariensis and Mantella baroni. They do exhibit quite different marks on the legs but nevertheless the besy way to seperate the 2 species when identifying them is by looking under their chin, baroni have a turquoise spot and madagascariensis have a turquoise 'horseshoe' mark - hence my cryptic clue mate


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Alytes cisternasii[typo?] ?


Yep, Alytes cisternasii, and no typo, you've spelt it bang on! The prettiest species of midwife surely, i loved the bright fluorescent orangy red spots that were on mine, lovely little species.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Might travel over with you if you fancy it mate?! Split costs and all that? What do you reckon?


ill be up for it Al this is the first year i havent been for years usually do the march and september shows

and mantellas are amazing little frogs im definitaly getting a few different ones next year :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> orr tricky one can see why i said madagasciensis this is one
> image


No shame in that mate, they're near identical to be fair!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> ill be up for it Al this is the first year i havent been for years usually do the march and september shows
> 
> and mantellas are amazing little frogs im definitaly getting a few different ones next year :2thumb:


Would love to go to one of these non-uk shows, they look amazing. Also the prices I have heard are a lot better than the british ones. Might have to go along to one soon!!!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> ill be up for it Al this is the first year i havent been for years usually do the march and september shows
> 
> and mantellas are amazing little frogs im definitaly getting a few different ones next year :2thumb:


Excellent, count me in for March mate - will get saving!. I'm tempted to sell up my darts (but i won't) in favour of moving over to the Mantella side to be honest Richie. Will definitely be after two or so species out in Hamm, can you remember how much the aurantiaca are roughly going for out there?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Alex,
Last ones that I saw were in the region of 50 euros each.
Matt,If you buy from breeders rather over there rather than shops here they are cheaper.But breeders over here are often in the same range. You will get a better selection though.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i was thinking number 6 are strauchii larvae, others seem to have been guessed


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Last ones that I saw were in the region of 50 euros each.


Is that the aurantiaca? I could in theory get them cheaper but i would still pay that for them because i feel they're well worth it. Do you keep any Mantella's yourself Colin?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Excellent, count me in for March mate - will get saving!. I'm tempted to sell up my darts (but i won't) in favour of moving over to the Mantella side to be honest Richie. Will definitely be after two or so species out in Hamm, can you remember how much the aurantiaca are roughly going for out there?


they vary so much i was offered them last year for 20 euros if i bought in bulk, but had already spent £1500 so didnt have any money left, but its just whats available on the day to be honest no two shows are the same.
Whatever its always worth going to hamm its unbelievable and has to be seen.
Perhaps we should get a few of us going with 4 it works out about £60 each for ferry and petrol and such, you then also share the driving because its a long trip in one go. Its 10euros to get in :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

colinm said:


> Alex,
> Last ones that I saw were in the region of 50 euros each.
> Matt,If you buy from breeders rather over there rather than shops here they are cheaper.But breeders over here are often in the same range. You will get a better selection though.


I have bought most of my collection from breeders either from shows or off classifieds. I would just love to experience one of these shows anyway and the variety of amphibs and reptiles.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep aurantiaca,but it always amazes me that you dont see more species available.I believe that Peruvian Frog Import get them from time to time from Canada.Darts just seem more popular.
I have kept them in the past but not now,I find the Darts more interesting.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> they vary so much i was offered them last year for 20 euros if i bought in bulk, but had already spent £1500 so didnt have any money left, but its just whats available on the day to be honest no two shows are the same.
> Whatever its always worth going to hamm its unbelievable and has to be seen.
> Perhaps we should get a few of us going with 4 it works out about £60 each for ferry and petrol and such, you then also share the driving because its a long trip in one go. Its 10euros to get in :2thumb:


Well I would definitely go if Manda is happy to go(sure she will be) sounds like a plan. That's lots cheaper than doing it all yourself.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Is that the aurantiaca? I could in theory get them cheaper but i would still pay that for them because i feel they're well worth it. Do you keep any Mantella's yourself Colin?


they do seem to be getting a bit cheaper which is strange as theyre on the endangered list, even bristol zoo has got a breeding programme going with aurantiaca


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It is worth going as nothing over here compares to Hamm,but dont expect bargains.Go for the experience and to buy species that are not readily available here.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> they do seem to be getting a bit cheaper which is strange as theyre on the endangered list, even bristol zoo has got a breeding programme going with aurantiaca


Yeah I saw this when we stopped off at Bristol Zoo when we picked up that viv from you Richie. They have a window where you can see all the tads and juvenile ones. They were soooo small.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

colinm said:


> Yep aurantiaca,but it always amazes me that you dont see more species available.I believe that Peruvian Frog Import get them from time to time from Canada.Darts just seem more popular.
> I have kept them in the past but not now,I find the Darts more interesting.


there was one breeder there a few times by the entrance to the milking hall that had a few different types, also had some adult madagascariensis very nice, cant remember how much they were now. But chances are he wont be there next year because im looking for them now :bash:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well I would definitely go if Manda is happy to go(sure she will be) sounds like a plan. That's lots cheaper than doing it all yourself.:2thumb:


always worth going, but like Colin said most of your bread and butter darts like luecs and azzies are proberbly cheaper over at our shows but theres still bargains to be had especially at the end of the day and if you haggle.
worth it though just for the experience in my opinion : victory:

sorry Al for pinching your thread but you mentioned Hamm :mf_dribble:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Every time I come back regretting that I didnt buy something,but then there is only so much time an money.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

richie.b said:


> always worth going, but like Colin said most of your bread and butter darts like luecs and azzies are proberbly cheaper over at our shows but theres still bargains to be had especially at the end of the day and if you haggle.
> worth it though just for the experience in my opinion : victory:
> 
> sorry Al for pinching your thread but you mentioned Hamm :mf_dribble:


Yeah this is what I was thinking. I really want to go there for the experience. Will have to see what Manda thinks. Don't know how much more room I have got left now though. I keep finding more room but starting to struggle now though:devil:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> they do seem to be getting a bit cheaper which is strange as theyre on the endangered list, even bristol zoo has got a breeding programme going with aurantiaca


Richie, the last thing i got told by one wholesaler in the summer was that the prices of Mantella's were going through the roof but i've not noticed this at all. I was thinking the other day that a RFUK 'phib section Hamm trip would be excellent should it be possible to arrange, unfortunately i do not drive but would be happy to put in extra petrol should you fancy driving over mate, i'm sure we'd have a right old laugh!. Colin, i take it you do not keep aurantiaca anymore then, there doesn't actually seem to be that many about anymore compared to say 15 odd years ago but that will be down to UK importation (or lack of it) i would guess. Peruvian Frog import seem to be able to offer plenty of species and some real rarities, i've been offered a buying trip over there with a business i used to work for so that maybe an option at some point (but not at this present moment in time unfortunately).


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Richie, the last thing i got told by one wholesaler in the summer was that the prices of Mantella's were going through the roof but i've not noticed this at all. I was thinking the other day that a RFUK 'phib section Hamm trip would be excellent should it be possible to arrange, unfortunately i do not drive but would be happy to put in extra petrol should you fancy driving over mate, i'm sure we'd have a right old laugh!. Colin, i take it you do not keep aurantiaca anymore then, there doesn't actually seem to be that many about anymore compared to say 15 odd years ago but that will be down to UK importation (or lack of it) i would guess. Peruvian Frog import seem to be able to offer plenty of species and some real rarities, i've been offered a buying trip over there with a business i used to work for so that maybe an option at some point (but not at this present moment in time unfortunately).


Yeah if we could get a phib section trip that would be quality, I know quite a few of us would want to go. We should definitely try to get something organised.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Alex,you will usually find Peruvian Frog Import,Dutch Rana and E.N.T. at Hamm,but obviously animals will be cheaper from private breeders.
No Mantellas for me anymore.I do know someone who occasionally breeds them,I will ask for you.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Alex,you will usually find Peruvian Frog Import,Dutch Rana and E.N.T. at Hamm,but obviously animals will be cheaper from private breeders.
> No Mantellas for me anymore.I do know someone who occasionally breeds them,I will ask for you.


Thank's Colin, i will contact you in future regarding this, at the moment i'm short of cash but i appreciate the offer, i would have 100 aurantiaca given the chance!. And would this breeder be a a certain BHS member with the initials ST by chance?. And yes Matt, lets make March happen - i've still to finalise our big Dorset meet end of April, should know more after Wednesday though. Cheers A


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Number 1 = tiger legged tree frog


Number 2= corobee frog


Number 3= olm


Number 4= _Ranitomeya_ species


Number 5= mallorcan midwife or common spadefoot= undecisive


Number 6= andersons salamander?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Thank's Colin, i will contact you in future regarding this, at the moment i'm short of cash but i appreciate the offer, i would have 100 aurantiaca given the chance!. And would this breeder be a a certain BHS member with the initials ST by chance?. And yes Matt, lets make March happen - i've still to finalise our big Dorset meet end of April, should know more after Wednesday though. Cheers A


I might put up a thread regarding the Hamm meet and see who would be interested so we have vague numbers.

Yes looking forward to the Dorset meet, I have booked the time off work so I am all set. Gunna be GOOOOOD:2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Alex,
Are you going to let us know what the last one is?It must be an Ambystoma of some sort.
Yes your`e right on the Mantellas.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Alex,
> Are you going to let us know what the last one is?It must be an Ambystoma of some sort.
> Yes your`e right on the Mantellas.


Well most got the genus right, and it was fairly tricky to be fair - but the 'phib that completed this picture quiz was....




















Ambystoma opacum


----------

